# Grass 4 Sale



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

I was surprised to read that Grass 4 Sale was a scam and was shut down by the State last year. I actually ordered a pallet of grass from them, and it was delivered as promised and in good shape.

Guess I was the only one. Probably helped that I live 15 minutes from a sod farm. Im guessing they just made a call to someone else and had them drop a pallet of grass in front of my house. Looks like if you live in San Antonio or paid for any of their services you were not so lucky.

https://www.expressnews.com/business/local/article/State-sues-San-Antonio-grass-retailer-auto-parts-10860546.php#photo-12198101


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Stupid paywall


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Here it is:

*Two unrelated San Antonio online businesses - a grass and sod retailer, and an auto-parts distributor - have been sued by Texas Attorney General Ken Paxton for allegedly defrauding consumers.

Grass4Sale.com Inc. and CEO James Walker are accused of deceiving consumers, according to a lawsuit filed Wednesday in Bexar County District Court. The state wants Grass4Sale and Walker to turn over any ill-gotten gains.

Express Newsletters
Get the latest news, sports and food features sent directly to your inbox.
Most Popular
MJM Autohaus Inc. and owner Kelly Madden allegedly misled consumers, who reported waiting months for parts, receiving incorrect merchandise or never getting deliveries, according to a lawsuit filed Jan. 10.

The state's claims in each case could exceed $1 million.

Grass4Sale officials did not respond to email messages Monday. The company's voice mail system would not accept new messages.

MJM Autohaus' phone appeared to be disconnected. The company didn't immediately respond to an email.

Kayleigh Lovvorn, a spokeswoman for the attorney general, said she could not comment because both lawsuits are pending.

Grass4Sale bills itself on its website as "Americas (sic) largest online grass distributor." In truth, the state said in its suit, the company never had more than two or three independent contractors in the San Antonio area.

"Grass4Sale is operated out of a home in Texas and has no divisions providing the advertised localized response," the suit added.

The suit contained affidavits from four customers who shared tales of woe in dealing with Grass4Sale.

One consumer reported spending more than $1,100 for grass and top soil in 2015. He received the topsoil but not the grass. Despite disputing the charges with his credit card company, the customer said, he received a collection notice.

Another consumer reported paying $307 for a pallet of zoysia grass but getting a different type of grass. Grass4Sale later came and picked up the zoysia grass but never delivered the sod that the customer ordered, the affidavit stated.

Grass4Sale has received an "F" rating from the Better Business Bureau. The organization's website shows it has received 50 complaints. Grass4Sale failed to respond to 19 complaints and 11 complaints were unresolved, the BBB reported.

The attorney general is suing Grass4Sale for violations of the Texas Deceptive Trade Practices Act. The state seeks civil penalties of $20,000 for each violation and an order directing the company to repay consumers.

The state is pursuing similar penalties against MJM Autohaus, the auto-parts distributor.

MJM Autohaus is accused of failing to ship merchandise in a timely manner. The company "cuts off communication with the consumer" if it cannot resolve an issue, the suit added.

One consumer mentioned in the lawsuit paid MJM Autohaus $400 for an Audi IT suspension kit that he took to his mechanic to install. But parts were missing and others were too small. After checking the model number on the parts, the mechanic discovered they were for a Volkswagen. The customer successfully disputed the charge with his credit card company but said in an affidavit that he still believed "these people are scammers."

The attorney general's lawsuit noted that MJM Autohaus forfeited its corporate registration in 2008.

The company's website displays a BBB accreditation logo, but the BBB states it has not awarded any such designation to the business. MJM Autohaus is rated an "F" by BBB, which reported receiving 94 complaints - including 82 that received no response.*


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Wow


----------

